# Erreur certificat XCode lors du lancement sur IPhone



## tonymx15 (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà je suis récemment passer de OS X Léopard à OS X Lion en faisant une mise à jour, je développer auparavant sous XCode 3.X, maintenant je me suis mis à XCode 4, et j'ai d'un autre coter un IPhone mise à jour en version 5.1, je voudrais pouvoir lancer mon Application sur celui si...

Cependant je l'ai connecté en USB, j'ai créé un compte développeur gratuit, mais lorsque je compile sous XCode en choisissant "IPhone de XXXX" dans la liste de sélection des appareils, j'ai une erreur :


```
The identity 'iPhone Developer' doesn't match any valid, non-expired certificate/private key pair in the default keychain
```

Je comprends pas d'ou vient le problème...

Need help, Anthony


----------



## Rez2a (15 Mars 2012)

Normalement, puisque tu as un compte développeur gratuit (et donc qui n'a pas acheté de programme pour publier d'applis sur le Store iOS), tu n'as pas de certificat développeur valide, et tu ne peux donc pas faire tourner tes applis sur un appareil, seulement sur le simulateur fourni avec Xcode.
Ce qui est étonnant, c'est que ton post laisse penser que tu pouvais le faire lorsque tu avais Xcode 3.x sous Leopard.


----------



## CathyGYM (15 Mars 2012)

Si ton iPhone est sous iOS 5.1, tu dois avoir Xcode 4.3.1. J'ai eu le même message lorsque j'ai mis mon iOS à jour, alors que je n'avais encore que Xcode 4.2.1...


----------



## tonymx15 (15 Mars 2012)

J'ai bien la dernière version de XCode 4.3.1 et toujours le même message d'erreur ...

Un compte développer gratuit permet bien de lancer sa propre application avec XCode sur son propre iPhone ?

Je ne souhaite pas l'héberger sur le Store mais juste tester mon appli avec mon iPhone comme device et non l'émulateur...


----------



## CathyGYM (15 Mars 2012)

Ah non pas du tout...
Avec un compte développeur gratuit, tu ne peux que tester sur simulateur...
Pour pouvoir tester sur appareil (même sur le tien), tu dois t'acquitter des 99$ (80 ). Tu auras alors aussi la possibilité de mettre ton application sur l'AppleStore...


----------



## tonymx15 (15 Mars 2012)

Ok, merci je ne pensais pas, je vais donc opter pour un compte dev à 100$


----------



## tatouille (18 Mars 2012)

1 million de developeur,  1 million d'iPad, 1 million d'iPhone, 1 million de macbook pro, 200 millions  de dollar tous les ans :rateau:


----------

